# Riser Length and Accuracy



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

The longer it is, the harder it is to move.
That's why a tight-rope walker uses a long pole and not a stubby one. :mg:
More accurate, possibly. More stabile... yes, but not automatically more forgiving.
Mass weight plays some part in it too.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: good advice above ^^^ it seems like the growing trend is to make the bows .... lighter, smaller, and make bows that are faster.. with a short brace height...it just depends what you wanna do with your bow hunt. spots .3-d ... etc....for a more forgiving bow look at the brace height.....


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I would think the advantages of a long riser came along with the advancement of parallel limb technology. as the limbs moved more towards parallel, they got shorter and moved less resulting in less forward recoil and shock to the bow hand. so, you could say that the "advantage" of a long riser doesn't really exist, beyond the fact that it's length allows a design that makes bows allot more comfortable to shoot.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

thinking about this brought a couple more points to the surface......
long risers allow shorter limbs of thinner cross-section to obtain the peak poundage wanted, while maintaning less mass for less recoil and less internal stress that makes limbs fail. of course, the all important, less materials to produce the product, also exists. limbs that are thinner are more flexible and less critical to exact deflection rates, making it some what easier for the limb manufacturers to provide good limb sets with less waste or culling out of spec limbs, both of which was hoyt's goal with their split-limb design.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It would depend on the design of the individual bows. The more the weight is distributed away from the center of the bow, the more stable it will tend to be. 

The stabilizer arrangement would probably have a larger effect than the bow. A few years ago I was soundly beaten in indoor competition by a guy with a homemade 28" ATA bow. It was stable because he had the longest set of stabilizers I've ever seen. The front rod was 48" and the two side rods were 30" each. At the time he was a better archer too, so it wasn't all the bow and stabilizers that beat me. 

IMO, bow fit is much more important than any of the specifications of the bow. If the archer has the bow set for optimum DL, peep height, string angle and DW, the rest of it isn't that important. Fit allows the archer to arrange his body structure for his maximum stability and smoothest execution.

JMHO,
Allen


----------

